# hemorrhoid and fissure problem solution: tea tree oil



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

hi alli'm going to post this on a few boards, so please disregard this message if you see this a few times. i didn't know which one to put it on, so i'm going to go ahead and post on a few that will apply.i've been struggling with a hemorrhoid and fissure of and on for a while. i tried everything under the sun that my gastro gave me and some otc meds with NO relief. i finally got tried of the pain. bad enough having ibs, but these devils on top of it make it so much worse. i decided to try some tea tree oil and the entire inflammation and fissure tear was healed totally within the week. things were as normal as they could be...all things considering. i did some research on this, and actually tea tree has been used for this purpose..though at the time i had no idea, just desperate.i used the tea tree oil from The Body Shop which comes in a small 10mL green vial ($6). i folded a piece of toiler tissue and placed a few drops of the tea tree oil on it and applied it to the bad area everytime i went to the bathroom. it does give a great cooling and numbing sensation. this alone is worth it. so for those of you who were in my unfortunate position for far too long, please give it a shot. the body shop products are guaranteed, so you can return it, though i wouldn't say what you were using it for since it's not marketed for it. you can also get the oil from natural foods stores or online fairly easy.i don't checked all the boards daily, but if you have any questions please feel free to look up my profile and email me privately and i'll answer asap.good luckamy


----------

